
Astronomers Find a Galaxy Containing 3 Supermassive Black Holes at the Center - mmoez
https://www.universetoday.com/144144/astronomers-find-a-galaxy-containing-three-supermassive-black-holes-at-the-center/
======
teh_klev
Without wanting to be pedantic, but the article title reads as if NGC 6240 is
a new find, which it isn't. Title should perhaps be:

 _Astronomers Find Galaxy Contains 3 Supermassive Black Holes at the Center_

or

 _Astronomers Find Galaxy NGC 6240 Contains 3 Supermassive Black Holes at the
Center_

Fascinating stuff nevertheless.

